# Idea: Building an aerial tramway between Sicilia and Italy



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Would it be possible to build an aerial tramway between Italy and Sicilia, which uses the two towers of the former powerline over Messina Strait ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0012110 ) as support pillars?
The span width would be 3300 metres! Would this work with the existing towers?
How would the situation look like, if special high tech-materials with extraordinary strength would be used for the cables?


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

That would be cool if built, Im sure I'd ride it!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The separation is only 3.3 km? No wonder there were plans to build a bridge to link the two.


----------

